# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Procedura qe ndiqet per aplikim per Universitet ne USA

## BlooD_VenoM

Pershendetje.

Jam i interesuar per te ditur se cfare procedurash duhen ndjekur per te kryer studimet e larta(universitare ne USA),dhe cfare kriteresh jane.


Faleminderit paraprakisht.

----------


## benseven11

Te duhen kopje te pashaportes,diplomes  te shkolles se mesme dhe shkon te zyra e pranimit.Aty do te pyesin per cfare do te studiosh,dega/fusha e studimeve.
Disa dege perpara se te aprovohet kerkesa,kerkojne te besh nje test pranimi qe ka lidhje me degen ku do studiosh dhe ne test perfshihen njohuri qe ke marre nga shkolla e mesme..Nqs arrin piket minimale pranohesh per te vazhduar.Meqe je i huaj do te behet edhe test i gjuhes angleze,e shkruar e folur, gramatika dhe komprehensioni(te kuptuarit per cfar behet fjale ne nje tekst letrar ose material shkencor teknik dhe ti pergjigjesh sakte pyetjeve qe behen dhe qe kane lidhje me ate tekst).Duhet marre edhe ky test.Ne disa raste mund te behen edhe teste IQ
per te pare si te puno truri,arsyetimi,llogjika.Kjo i ndihmon ato te percaktojne nese je i afte te ndjekesh ate dege qe kerkon apo jo ke deficenca.
Me letra do behet marreveshja e financimit,do te ofrohen disa opsione huash
me perqindje interesi diku 6% qe sipas marreveshjes do shlyhen me keste cdo 4 ose 6 muaj.Ne financim llogariten fjetja/ushqim/libra tekste dhe pagesa per klasat
qe do marresh(tutoring fee).Nqs do jetosh jashte universitetit atehere paguan vetem librat dhe klasat.Shkollat ofrojne edhe punesim part time brenda shkolles per te bere ca leke dhe likujduar huane ose punesim jashte universitetit per gjithe studentet.
Universitete/kolegjet jane shtrenjte 1 vit studim mund te shkoje nga 7000$ deri ne 25000$ varet se per cfare universiteti/kolegji behet fjale.Kjo eshte ne rast kur regjistrohesh si full time student.
Opsion tjeter me cheap eshte te regjistrohesh ne kurse/programe afat shkurtera kolegji 6-9 muaj qe mund te shkojne diku 3-5 mije dollare fiton ca kredi,ben nje rezume dhe gjen pune.
Nqs kualifikohesh per te vazhduar dhe behet marreveshja per financimin,shkolla te ndihmon edhe me student viza extensionin(zgjatjen e kohes se qendrimit te visa student)Shkolla i dergon faks Homeland security per form extension viza student.Homeland security dergon formularin bosh.E ploteson,firmos,shkolla e percjell me faks dhe te vjen aprovimi per 1 vit zgjatje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Beno ,shumë faleminderit për përgjigjen,dhe më fal për vonesën mirpo nuk e kisha parë temën.
Atëhere,unë gjeta disa info në net,dhe u dërgova nga një email se mos më japin ndonjë info më të hollësishëm.

http://www.educationusa.info/Tirana

http://www.educationusa.info/contact.php

http://albanian.tirana.usembassy.gov..._exchange.html

----------


## benseven11

E para fikso ne cilin shtet ke ndermend te shkosh.
E dyta do kesh problem me te degjuarit dhe te kuptuarit te gjuhes se folur.
Nuk eshte mesuar veshi me theksin dhe gjuhen e folur.Duhet thyer veshi te pakten 1 vit.Po shkove direkt nga shqiperia ne shkolle ne amerike do harxhosh kohe ,para dhe s'ke per te kuptuar asgje(as behet fjale per te mesuar).
Psh: Supozojme do studiosh per Diplomaci.
Nje liste shkollash
International Relations and Affairs
http://www.myplan.com/majors/college...1&Submit=Go%21
Klikon te shkolla e shtetit qe do shkosh dhe aty shkon te faqja e universitetit
shiko sa eshte pagesa per 1 vit(tuiton fee).Klik te linku Admission office(zyra e pranimit).Si fillim ,Hello dhe prezantohu emer mbiemer i plote,vendi ku banon i plote,qyteti shteti,pastaj hidhu te pyetjet.identifiko veten se nga Je,ku jeton shteti
pasi Universiteti/kolegji ka kritere te ndryshme per amerikane qe jetojne brenda shtetit ku eshte universiteti,per amerikane qe jetojne  jashte shtetit ku eshte universiteti dhe kritere te tjera per njerez qe jetojne jashte amerikes(abroad).
Pyetjet qe duhet besh:
1.A kualifikohem per kolegj falas?(burse-schoolarship,grant-para falas)
Kualifikohen ato persona qe nuk punojne vete dhe familja ka te ardhura mujore te uleta.
2.A do ti nenshtrohem ndonje testi TOEFL perpara se te pranohem ne kolegj?
3.Cilat jane kerkesat(prerequisites) per tu pranuar ne kolegj?psh GPA=nota mesatare nga shkolla e mesme......SAT(scholastic aptitude test) test, sa pike jane marre ne test shkolla kerkon minimumi
750 pike,TOEFL shkolla kerkon psh minimumi 600 pike,mund te kete gjithashtu kusht qe te kesh kryer studime,ose marre nje kurs bazik per programin qe do ndjekesh...?
4.Cfare dokumentash duhet te paraqes?
E mbyll mesazhin  me Thank You for your Time and Cooperation.It's really appreciated.Emri mbiemri.Mos harro ta perfundosh mesazhin me Thank You........ se te marrin jo per njeri por per derr lol.
Ato te dergojne ekzakt cfare dokumentash duhet tu japesh broshure per programin,kredite simestrat,pagesat per librat etj,si dhe te japin afat per regjistrim.Ato te ndihmojne duke te derguar formulare per ti plotesuar dhe nxjerre vizen e studentit nqs kualifikohesh

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shumë faleminderit Benseven.Po interesohem,dhe po i shikoj këto linket.

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Milkway

> *Te duhen kopje te pashaportes,diplomes  te shkolles se mesme dhe shkon te zyra e pranimit.Aty do te pyesin per cfare do te studiosh,dega/fusha e studimeve.*Disa dege perpara se te aprovohet kerkesa,kerkojne te besh nje test pranimi qe ka lidhje me degen ku do studiosh dhe ne test perfshihen njohuri qe ke marre nga shkolla e mesme..Nqs arrin piket minimale pranohesh per te vazhduar.Meqe je i huaj do te behet edhe test i gjuhes angleze,e shkruar e folur, gramatika dhe komprehensioni(te kuptuarit per cfar behet fjale ne nje tekst letrar ose material shkencor teknik dhe ti pergjigjesh sakte pyetjeve qe behen dhe qe kane lidhje me ate tekst).Duhet marre edhe ky test.Ne disa raste mund te behen edhe teste IQ
> per te pare si te puno truri,arsyetimi,llogjika.Kjo i ndihmon ato te percaktojne nese je i afte te ndjekesh ate dege qe kerkon apo jo ke deficenca.
> Me letra do behet marreveshja e financimit,do te ofrohen disa opsione huash
> me perqindje interesi diku 6% qe sipas marreveshjes do shlyhen me keste cdo 4 ose 6 muaj.Ne financim llogariten fjetja/ushqim/libra tekste dhe pagesa per klasat
> qe do marresh(tutoring fee).Nqs do jetosh jashte universitetit atehere paguan vetem librat dhe klasat.Shkollat ofrojne edhe punesim part time brenda shkolles per te bere ca leke dhe likujduar huane ose punesim jashte universitetit per gjithe studentet.
> Universitete/kolegjet jane shtrenjte 1 vit studim mund te shkoje nga 7000$ deri ne 25000$ varet se per cfare universiteti/kolegji behet fjale.Kjo eshte ne rast kur regjistrohesh si full time student.
> Opsion tjeter me cheap eshte te regjistrohesh ne kurse/programe afat shkurtera kolegji 6-9 muaj qe mund te shkojne diku 3-5 mije dollare fiton ca kredi,ben nje rezume dhe gjen pune.
> Nqs kualifikohesh per te vazhduar dhe behet marreveshja per financimin,shkolla te ndihmon edhe me student viza extensionin(zgjatjen e kohes se qendrimit te visa student)Shkolla i dergon faks Homeland security per form extension viza student.Homeland security dergon formularin bosh.E ploteson,firmos,shkolla e percjell me faks dhe te vjen aprovimi per 1 vit zgjatje.


Pershendetje 

Benseven po ne qe jemi ne Kosove ku duhet paraqitur , sepse ti thua tek zyra e pranimit , a duhet ne me shku ne ambasad apo ku ? 

Flm

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendetje 
> 
> Benseven po ne qe jemi ne Kosove ku duhet paraqitur , sepse ti thua tek zyra e pranimit , a duhet ne me shku ne ambasad apo ku ? 
> 
> Flm


Behet fjale per zyren e pranimit(admission office) te Universitetit ku ke plan te shkosh dhe jo ambasaden.Universitetet kane faqet e veta ne Internet.Te faqja e internetit te universitetit,klik te linku/butoni Admission office,aty mund te gjesh informacion per regjistrime dokumenta qe kerkohen,pranime,ndihme financiare(financial AID) si Hua,ose burse,ose grant.Sipas dokumentave qe ti paraqet ato mund te te thone qe kualifikohesh per hua,ose per burse(s'paguan gje) ose per grant(spaguan gje).Nqs te faqja e universitetit/kolegjit nuk shikon buton/link admission office, klik ne Contact us dhe aty shiko adresen e emailit te Admission office, ose linkun e emailit te international students office.ne disa universitet zyra e pranimit eshte e ndare nga zyra e ndihmes financiare.Ne disa universitete te tjera zyra e admissionit merret edhe me dokumentat e ndihmes financiare(financial aid)
Qe te kualifikohesh per te marre burse(schoolarship) duhet te plotesosh kushte qe ka vene universiteti si psh:
1.Ke mbaruar shkollen e mesme me rezultate te shkelqyera ne te gjitha lendet.
Je talent si student dhe ke rekomandim nga shkolla ose ke sponzorizim ne financim
nga organizata si SOROS.
2.Je student atlet,notar,basketbollst,futbollist etj qe ke dale kampion i nje shteti.Ne raste te tilla speciale te jepet burse.
3.Talent ne shkence me punime dhe zbulime personale.te jepet burse.
4.Jepet burse edhe per ato qe kane kryer universitete ne shqiperi/kosove,punojne ne institute dhe jane ne proces te nje kerkimi shkencor dhe kerkojne burse,ose kerkojne te bejne shkolle te marrin grade shkencore si Master,Doktor ose profesor, PHD per te zgjeruar njohurite ne nje fushe te caktuar.Ne keto raste jepet burse, ose grant.
Ato te japin formular te plotesosh per te aplikuar per burse ose grant.Nqs nuk ploteson te pakten 1 kusht ne formular,nuk kualifikohesh.

----------


## benseven11

Kolegje universitete me opsion falas,ose me kosto shume te ulet ne USA
http://tuitionfreecolleges.mtnhome.o...eges-list.html
Te faqja e universitetit klik ne linkun Admission office=Zyra e pranimit 
per te marre informacion per te aplikuar dokumentat qe duhen, regjistrimet,broshuren e programit.
http://www.berea.edu/cataloghandbook/dpc/psc-prg.asp
http://www.berea.edu/cataloghandbook...id/default.asp
===
Meqe ra fjala per universitete falas,edhe ne europe ka universitet falas si ne France,Gjermani,Norvegji,Finlande,Suedi.
Per Itali nuk e di.Sidoqofte kontrolloje me google universitete publike ne itali.
Universitetet jane falas por kualiteti nuk eshte ne ate nivel me universitete me pagese ose shkollat private.
=====
Opsion tjeter eshte te studiosh ne  universitet qe kane programe online.
Studion nga shtepia,jep provime/teste nga shtepia dhe diplomohesh.
Shiko per Phoenix University,ka histori te gjate eshte shume e konsoliduar dhe
perdoret shume nga vizitore nga gjithe bota.Eshte me pagese.
www.phoenix.edu/ Shiko seksionin "online degrees".

----------


## Milkway

Flm shum per pergjigje . 

Kam edhe nje pyetje nese ste vjen keq .

Me duket se the se nese je ne kerkim shkencor per nje zbulim do te jepet bursa , psh ne jem dy studenta qe mirremi me nje gje te tille , a ka mundesi te dyt te marrim burse apo vetem njeri nga ne ??

----------


## benseven11

Punimin shkencor ja dergon fondacionit/organizates qe do sponsorizoje per bursen.Nqs ato e shohin si pune me vlere te japin burse.
Rendesi ka edhe ,notat per lendet te vitin e fundit te shkolles.Duhet te jene te gjitha 10ta.
ScholarshipExperts.com - This site helps international students who want to study in the USA with time-saving international student scholarship search tools. It also contains advice sections for international students.

International Education Financial Aid (IEFA)  This site provides a searchable database that contains various sources of aid available to international students. It is a free service.  

Fulbright  Fulbright grants are available for international students in graduate school. 

Rotary International  This organization provides some limited international student scholarships. 

The Soros Foundations Network  This foundation offers international student scholarships for undergraduate and graduate students. Many are restricted to students from specific countries. 

Institute for International Education  The institute publishes a book titled Funding for U.S. Study: A Guide for Citizens of Other Nations that provides information on hundreds of grants and international student scholarships offered by governments, foundations and international organizations.

Cornell University Graduate School Fellowship Notebook  This database contains a list of funding and international student scholarships available to graduate international students.

King Faisal Foundation  This organization provides an international student scholarship program for Muslim students to undertake post-graduate studies at any USA university.

----------

